# Clean up Mac OS X



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi is there a program that can clean up plist files and other support files that's left over when I delete a program?


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

i use appzapper. it was like 15$ and it does a not so bad job. there's a demo.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Dimitri12 said:


> i use appzapper. it was like 15$ and it does a not so bad job. there's a demo.



I tried appzapper, it searches for the same name as the app and adds it in so you can "zap" it. Its only useful if your going to delete it right now and if it has the same name as the support files. I was wondering if there's a scanner to detect files that doesnt have a sort of base or something.

Thanks


----------



## timothy (May 3, 2006)

it would be nice if leopard has an app zapper as a part of the OS. a remove program function of sorts.

i like super empty trash http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16727


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know of an App offhand. But, I do know that most applications use the "Application Support" folder for storing those little files. You could manually hunt them down in there.

~/Library/Application Support - Home Directory

/Library/Application Support - System Directory

This is actually a little pet peeve of mine... ALL developers should be making installation guides which show where/what files are put where. I know that they're only small files.. but nonetheless, if your App you made screws with my computer.. there should be a way to delete ALL files installed by your app.


----------

